# Frosting bubble bar?



## Twinmama (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey guys!! I have never made a bubble bar but from what I see the "dough" is thick. I really want to do a bath bomb cupcake with a bubble bar frosting. Has anyone tried this and found a thinner bath bar that can we piped and still hardens?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 6, 2017)

Build it in reverse maybe? Find or make a mold for the 'frosting top', then build the rest of the bath bomb on that? Flip it over once it hardens, and boom! Cupcake bath bomb with bubble bar frosting on top. Not sure how much trouble you'd have getting the two parts to stick together.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 6, 2017)

Body Bonbon on YouTube. I havent bought her recipe but it should work as well on a bubble bar as it does on a bomb.


----------



## Complexions (Sep 7, 2017)

Two Wild Hares has a really good cupcake bath bomb recipe.  The cupcake base is the bomb, the frosting is a pipe-able bubble bar.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 7, 2017)

well I would think it would expand.  So if anyone is doing it, there must be a trick to it.

If you never have made bubble bars, maybe you should try making normal ones, before you venture to something more complex.

No matter how many videos you watch, real experience comes with practicing.  Same recipe different day, can be two completely different experiences.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 11, 2017)

Complexions said:


> Two Wild Hares has a really good cupcake bath bomb recipe.  The cupcake base is the bomb, the frosting is a pipe-able bubble bar.




I'll second this.  I bought her recipe and found her really helpful in helping me tweak it to meet my needs.


----------



## Twinmama (Sep 14, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> well I would think it would expand.  So if anyone is doing it, there must be a trick to it.
> 
> If you never have made bubble bars, maybe you should try making normal ones, before you venture to something more complex.
> 
> No matter how many videos you watch, real experience comes with practicing.  Same recipe different day, can be two completely different experiences.



Oh yes for sure!! I need some bubble bars on the ready for myself! I just wanted to try and do one order for both. I saw this and it got me thinking there might be other ingredients needed. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/bubble-cake-hardener.aspx


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 15, 2017)

Twinmama said:


> Oh yes for sure!! I need some bubble bars on the ready for myself! I just wanted to try and do one order for both. I saw this and it got me thinking there might be other ingredients needed. http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/bubble-cake-hardener.aspx


 
You realize that is just cream of tartar, right?


----------

